# Question about Ficus elastica 'Tineke' - Tineke Rubber Tree



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

I just found out I had one of these plants in my vivarium and I was just wondering you guys thoughts on if you thought with pruning that this plant could remain in an 18" viv. I really do like the plant in the tank but am afraid it could become way to big. Wanted to know your thoughts.

Thank you


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hmmn: Nooooooooooooooooooo....

As in, no

Just dealt with this on FB... Look, I know at least one vendor offer this as a suitable vivarium plant. Still scratching my head--rubber trees are %#@! trees!!!

I strongly suggest there are better alternatives--if you want something that can bear weight, go geogenanthus; just a filler, how about a smaller spathiphyllum like 'petite?' Philodendron 'Wend Imbe' or a small calathea also work well.

On this one, the Groundhog has spoken...


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Actually this is the same person as on Facebook  lol I just came on here to see anyone else who has felt with it before maybe keeping it as a bonsai tree in a tank.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Alot of views and no responses  ima stop coming here for help because no one ever comments just looks at the post

I do appreciate the few that take the time out to actually help out thank you.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

What kind of help do you want, exactly? You were already given a great answer, no need to discuss further. Are you just waiting for someone to tell you what you want to hear?


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe i am looking for someone with actual experience I have talked to other person, groundhog, before and have discussed what I had to with him, have even spoken to other owners personally who have advised me that it is possible to keep as a bonsai tree in a viv with proper pruning, but I wanted to hear from anyone on here to help me decide I have gotten feedback from both sides I was looking for more input not a person coming on to try n be condescending why even bother looking if you don't have to add something positive, I always do what I can to help no matter if I am just starting or experienced. A simple I agree with groundhog would of sufficed


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

You might be missing one key fact about Bonsai, you need to be able to prune the roots as well. If you can do that you COULD get away with it, but with such a large leafed plant there are much better options for visual appeal. 



Prbeaner_27 said:


> Maybe i am looking for someone with actual experience I have talked to other person, groundhog, before and have discussed what I had to with him, have even spoken to other owners personally who have advised me that it is possible to keep as a bonsai tree in a viv with proper pruning, but I wanted to hear from anyone on here to help me decide I have gotten feedback from both sides I was looking for more input not a person coming on to try n be condescending why even bother looking if you don't have to add something positive, I always do what I can to help no matter if I am just starting or experienced. A simple I agree with groundhog would of sufficed


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> You might be missing one key fact about Bonsai, you need to be able to prune the roots as well. If you can do that you COULD get away with it, but with such a large leafed plant there are much better options for visual appeal.


I do understand that about bonsai actually I do know quite a few things when it comes to bonsai and I do happen to actually really like the way the rubber tree looks in the tank that is mainly why I am doing research to keep it because it it was a matter of taking a plant I didn't like it would of been done.

Thank you for that response


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

You might also look into using punctuation. Without it, it is difficult to read your posts. It may help gather a few more replies. Remember, people are putting their time towards your endeavors, at least make it easy on them. 



Prbeaner_27 said:


> I do understand that about bonsai actually I do know quite a few things when it comes to bonsai and I do happen to actually really like the way the rubber tree looks in the tank that is mainly why I am doing research to keep it because it it was a matter of taking a plant I didn't like it would of been done.
> 
> Thank you for that response


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

As a rule, Ficus species in general, and the arborescent species in particular, have incredibly large and aggresive root systems. The roots can and will split glass, in fact, they'll split much harder things. The roots have the ability to both contract, and quickly increase in girth. Not only that, but the top growth will be accelerated with the bouyant atmoshere of a typical dendrobatid enclosure. The maintenance would be awfully high, for the little payoff. Groundhog's advice to try a different foliage plant was quite sound.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> You might also look into using punctuation. Without it, it is difficult to read your posts. It may help gather a few more replies. Remember, people are putting their time towards your endeavors, at least make it easy on them.


I can understand that, and do apologize. Right now I am typing from my phone, so punctuation is not as easy as it would be on my laptop. Sorry, but I will take your advice .


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> As a rule, Ficus species in general, and the arborescent species in particular, have incredibly large and aggresive root systems. The roots can and will split glass, in fact, they'll split much harder things. The roots have the ability to both contract, and quickly increase in girth. Not only that, but the top growth will be accelerated with the bouyant atmoshere of a typical dendrobatid enclosure. The maintenance would be awfully high, for the little payoff. Groundhog's advice to try a different foliage plant was quite sound.


Well that was not anything I have heard from anyone else before, and that's the advice I was looking for. Something like that is useful, and is something I will definitely take into consideration. That is the sort of stuff I was looking for when I posted here. It just frustrated me when I looked and saw over 100 views and still the same replies.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

learn bonsai


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Well said.



epiphytes etc. said:


> As a rule, Ficus species in general, and the arborescent species in particular, have incredibly large and aggresive root systems. The roots can and will split glass, in fact, they'll split much harder things. The roots have the ability to both contract, and quickly increase in girth. Not only that, but the top growth will be accelerated with the bouyant atmoshere of a typical dendrobatid enclosure. The maintenance would be awfully high, for the little payoff. Groundhog's advice to try a different foliage plant was quite sound.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Doug: Normally I'd agree with you, especially the writer/editor in me This young man is a pal from FB, and English may not be his first language. (I always try to remember that when we get a Dutch or German or Portuguese member--and sometimes we do!)

What bothers me more is that some vendors still offer plants like this (and Dieffebachias, Draceanas, other Ficus sp., etc.) as appropriate vivarium plants. Yeah--if your set up is a Florida room. But the vendor in this case is a cool, dedicated guy, so I won't go too harsh...

What is true is what Jason sez: --these baby trees actually bolt in vivarium conditions--it is virtually too good. Also;

--I have had luck with _Schefflera arboricola_; prune it and watch throw down aerial roots--great plant for smaller arboreal lizards. Alas, it is prone to scale...
--these make really good houseplants! (and if you do have a Florida room, a space for large hylids and/or rhacophorids, oh don't get me started...) 



Blue_Pumilio said:


> You might also look into using punctuation. Without it, it is difficult to read your posts. It may help gather a few more replies. Remember, people are putting their time towards your endeavors, at least make it easy on them.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

It would be cool to have a _F. elastica_ in a 8' tall tank though. It gets so pretty when grown in humid conditions.

But in a "normal" sized viv it's out of the question.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

With 2.1 _Rhacophorus_, baby....



Sammie said:


> It would be cool to have a _F. elastica_ in a 8' tall tank though. It gets so pretty when grown in humid conditions.
> 
> But in a "normal" sized viv it's out of the question.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

So after taking all of your feed back, the feed back of other vivarium keepers, and even the feed back of a couple plant keepers I have taken a couple steps to try and keep the plant inside my viv. First, I transplanted the plant into a small pot that I planted inside the substrate directly to control the roots to a degree. Secondly, I bought a shear, which I needed anyway for my other plants, to control the growth of the branches, and roots.

In the end if it doesn't work out I believe I made it much easier to remove with it being in the small pot within the substrate. I hope I can manage it, but if it becomes too much of a hassle I will remove it, because above everything I do care about my frogs being healthy, and would not want to continuously stress them out with the work I would need to do to keep it small. I appreciate your advice, and hopefully will be able to look to you guys for any more info I would need.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Well see if you can pull this off

http://www.comecurareunbonsai.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/ficus-elastica-bonsai.jpg


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Pubfiction said:


> Well see if you can pull this off
> 
> http://www.comecurareunbonsai.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/ficus-elastica-bonsai.jpg


That would be pretty sick. It would make my frogs look like giants haha.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

You do realize that, after all this, the fact that you are going to do what you wanted to do anyway is a bit of a dis. It would be like going to a doctor for advice, politely listening, and then saying, "I am going to smoke/eat a lot/not use condoms anyway." That you might live till past 80 in no way invalidates the doctor's advice.

Please consider that other people's time is not an infinite resource.



Prbeaner_27 said:


> That would be pretty sick. It would make my frogs look like giants haha.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Groundhog said:


> You do realize that, after all this, the fact that you are going to do what you wanted to do anyway is a bit of a dis. It would be like going to a doctor for advice, politely listening, and then saying, "I am going to smoke/eat a lot/not use condoms anyway." That you might live till past 80 in no way invalidates the doctor's advice.
> 
> Please consider that other people's time is not an infinite resource.


Sorry you feel that way, if you see my other post I did thank everyone for their advice. I did think it over, and plan using the advice I was giving. That being said I was also given advice to keep the plant there as well, so would it have been waisting those people's time also. Sometimes people listen to my advice sometimes people don't, sometimes I'm right sometimes I'm wrong, but I wouldn't have seen it as a waist to just to tell someone what I thought.

That post I made last was more of a joke, but I was trying to make sure I answer back to the people who take the time to answer me.


----------

